# Our Min Pin: "Barking Terrorist"



## Lego and Epic (Mar 3, 2009)

My boyfriend adopted a "chihuahua" from the local Humane Society about 5 months ago. (I think Epic is about 10-11 months old currently.) Funny, not that it mattered to us, but they informed us that he was pure bred. Ok, so we are guessing at this point that he is a Min Pin.. maybe mixed with something.. perhaps the devil? Don't get me wrong, I love the little terrorist, but my nerves are about shot. 

So here is the deal; My boyfriend lives in a small condo with his 3 daughters, ages 9, 11, and 13. Although I do not live there, we do spend a lot of time together and I have a puppy as well. My puppy (Lego) is a Chihuahua and he is 5 1/2 months old. Lego is a little sweetie. He still has the occational wee accident, but other than that, he is a pretty well-behaved dog... except when he is around Epic. Epic's bad little habits are now affecting my house.. and that's where I draw the line! Considering I love this man with all my heart, I figure I'd better get some help, and not getting our pups together is NOT an option.

Epic's fun behaviors include: 
Chewing the crap out of everything he can find. (and he has tons of toys)
Barking/growling constantly at everything and everyone. He barks at passing cars, shadows, ringing phones,.. you get the picture.
Barking ALL day in his kennel while home alone and even when he isn't.
Jumping up on everything; the table, the kitchen counter, laps, faces, in your food, the garbage can.
Clingy and needy.. he is worse than bad girlfriend!
Territorial.. of everyone in the room... doesn't matter who, but he is going to be closer to them than the other person. (Must be tiring, eh?)

Most of these behaviors I think can be helped by training the humans involved; ie pushing in chairs, vacuuming, putting away toys, etc. This is a learning process for 3 little girls and a bachelor, but I have hope, and I am pretty patient and very organized. The one thing though that is making me feel helpless (as well as fairly irritated) is the barking and growling. Not only are all of the neighbors complaining and threatening him with noise fines (not to mention possible eviction of the dog) but it is rubbing off on my dog. Lego thinks Epic is the greatest, and when his friend starts to bark, he says, "Me too! Me too!" And this won't fly with me.. or my neighbors.

I have heard Min Pins often have this problem.. but is there hope? Does anyone have ideas? HELP!!


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello there! I can very well relate to the problem that you have. I also had a mini pin once and we also live in a condo. My minipin barks even in ungodly hours which caused the neighbors to complain. But anyway, of course, there is still hope. You just have to be very very patient as training Epic may take quite a time.
Yes they chew everything they get their teeth on. Believe me, I had this favorite pair of sandals which I forgot to put on the shoe rack. Boy was I really mad to see the straps chewed on. I went to buy another pair. Wires are also their favorite thing to chew. So make sure there are no wires, or footwear of important papers lying around. Mini pins are known to be quite hyperactive(mine was really really hyperactive).

Since minipins like to bark, it is best that you control the barking as early as possible. Teach your dog how to hush. Use a different tone of voice when praising or scolding your pet but do not yell at him. Some people recommend using an anti bark collar. This works by shocking your dog lightly when he barks. I have not tried using it but they say that it is effective. May be you can try it out and see the results.


----------



## Lego and Epic (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL Ah yes, barking in the middle of the night because I decided to adjust your pillow.. How dare I?!  There is one thing for sure, no one will ever sneak up on us in the night! We have been discussing the bark collar. I didn't even know such a thing existed until just the other day. There seems to be a pretty wide variety ranging in prices from doable to holy cow!! Are the simple and cheap ones worth what you pay? Does it hurt them? Can I use it on the kids? Just kidding.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Just be sure you know what you're getting into before considering an anti-bark collar. For example your dog barks to warn you to back off...he's either afraid/confused or feels threatened..take away the bark and he is forced to go to the next step...biting.
Your really better off solving the reasons for the barking.


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes that is also true. If you can teach Epic to hush then you will not need to get the anti-bark collar.I know that the thought of a possible eviction is dreadful. I had to give mine away or I'll be the one evicted from the condo.


----------

